# pedigrees, record keeping



## crbrumbelow (Apr 29, 2009)

Does anyone have templates for Microsoft Works for pedigrees and record keeping that they could share? I would greatly appreciate it. Also I know there are some loft management softwares out there, what seems to be the best. Man they are Pricey! But I may need to invest.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

crbrumbelow said:


> Does anyone have templates for Microsoft Works for pedigrees and record keeping that they could share? I would greatly appreciate it. Also I know there are some loft management softwares out there, what seems to be the best. Man they are Pricey! But I may need to invest.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I keep some stuff in Microsoft Excel, but it's nothing fancy.......most of my records are kept in Hawkeye........I think it's the general consensus of members here that Hawkeye is about the best management program for the $$'s
Many of us here use it.

http://www.comproware.com/index.php


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

I agree Renee, Hawkeye is our choice and we love it.
\Ken


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

*Hawkeye on Windows7...*

it runs great too! i did some testing today and i was able to add, delete pigeon data and backup and restore the apps too.

BTW, Windows7 is a lot better than Vista. it's so cool and easy to install. i was surprised that after my PC rebooted from the install everything is complete on my device drivers. it's even asking me already for the wireless key for internet connection.

so for those interested to download Microsoft is letting us test this cool OS up to June of 2010:

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/dd353205.aspx











kalapati
San Diego
http://bluebarloft.from-ca.com:81/Jview.htm


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Kalapati, were you one of the beta testers for Windows 7?


----------



## windaidedaviary (Feb 18, 2009)

crbrumbelow said:


> Does anyone have templates for Microsoft Works for pedigrees and record keeping that they could share? I would greatly appreciate it. Also I know there are some loft management softwares out there, what seems to be the best. Man they are Pricey! But I may need to invest.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I have a pedigree template on microsoft word I made myself. Nice looking one too. Give me your e-mail and I'll send it to you.


----------



## lordschisto (Nov 17, 2008)

windaidedaviary said:


> I have a pedigree template on microsoft word I made myself. Nice looking one too. Give me your e-mail and I'll send it to you.


hi there! can you send your template to me?

please? [email protected]

Thanks a million!


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I have seen a few peds from Smith Family Loft that are a simple two, four, eight row three column template. This would be easy to build in Works using the table tab. Maybe Warren can share what he does or did. 

Randy


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

here is a place you can try they have 2 types of peds you can print out 
http://www.albertaclassic.net/2005/PedigreeForm.php


----------



## Kenneth Flippen (Sep 5, 2009)

*Free loft management*

http://www.comproware.com/

It's hawkeye Lite I'm in the process of downloading it now I think you have to wait 3 weeks for the key some one on here has already done it thats were I found out about it. don't remember were I saw it though

Kenneth


----------



## Hakkamike (Nov 15, 2008)

When I downloaded the Lite I got my key within minutes of requesting it. I then upgraded to the Pro for 30 bucks


----------



## Kenneth Flippen (Sep 5, 2009)

*I'll try again*

I must have done something wrong


----------



## Kenneth Flippen (Sep 5, 2009)

*no luck*

tried it again with no luck. tried to create another account, said my e-mail is already in use. said it has sent my password to my email but I haven't recieved it I tried support but you have to log in to use that, I can't.


----------



## Kenneth Flippen (Sep 5, 2009)

*Got It*

something was wrong with my e-mail had to use the wifes


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

I use loftmanageronline.com it's great no downloading or anything simply go on any computer and you can log right in. The guys name is John Boyle 801 282-6946 is his number, set you up in no time.*


----------



## Hakkamike (Nov 15, 2008)

[MN]eXist^_^ said:


> I use loftmanageronline.com it's great no downloading or anything simply go on any computer and you can log right in. The guys name is John Boyle 801 282-6946 is his number, set you up in no time.*



Thanks, I just gave John a call


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

I love it. If your computer ever crashes ur data will still be there. It's just like anyother web page no lagging. Well goodluck.


----------



## Hakkamike (Nov 15, 2008)

From what I see its a great program but im not sure if I am ready to turn loose of 100.00 right now for another program?


----------



## keystonepaul (Sep 7, 2009)

Hawkeye light downloaded. Looks good so far. I'm sure I'll upgrade as I get into actually racing. Thanks for the info. Keystonepaul


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

If you're just using pedigrees as breeding tools, then just get Siegel's pedigree packet and make black and white copies. If you want the fancy stuff, then you'll have to spend some $$$.


----------



## gbanuelos (Jul 30, 2009)

Use http://www.pigeondb.com for racing pigeons, or http://www.rollerdb.com for birmingham rollers. Developed by me and very cheap. Try it out for free.


----------

